

Show HN: To Do app (Angular, .NET, MongoDB) - aashishkoirala
http://todo-17.apphb.com

======
lauriswtf
How is this To-Do app different from others? Is the source code available
somewhere?

Tha landing page is non-descriptive and you could atleast introduce your app
here in comments.

